# Speaker crackling



## Tissemand (Aug 23, 2011)

My old speakers like to crackle even when nothing is playing (or should be playing). It's just somehow playing random noise and I can't seem to stop it without having to actually unplug the set from the wall (even when it's turned 'off', it still crackles like mad). It's really been bothering me lately when I'm trying to concentrate and the speakers are crackling and popping. >:/ Does anyone know what this is and how I can fix it? Should I just get a new pair?


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2011)

What's your setup? What kind of speakers? Are they attached to an amp? How are they connected to a sound source (analog, USB, etc)? Are there any frays or wear along the length of the source wires or the power cable?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you set your cellphone down near your speakers?  Many phones put enough power behind their signal to cause audible or visible interference in some nearby devices, such as speakers.


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Do you set your cellphone down near your speakers?  Many phones put enough power behind their signal to cause audible or visible interference in some nearby devices, such as speakers.



Oh right, I forgot about that. My old iPhone did that to many speakers and I'd recognize the sound and pattern anywhere. Maybe if you could record it somehow, OP?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 23, 2011)

I had the same problem and a clean install worked.

You also might have problems with your power outlet. Try plugging it into a different outlet. Do you have sound stuff like amps and guitars around your computer? Make sure you don't set your quality too high, as that can cause underruns. (go to your speakers, properties, advanced, and choose 24bit Studio Quality)


----------



## Tissemand (Aug 23, 2011)

Aden said:


> What's your setup? What kind of speakers? Are they  attached to an amp? How are they connected to a sound source (analog,  USB, etc)? Are there any frays or wear along the length of the source  wires or the power cable?


 They're just standard computer speakers with a subwoofer. They're  connected to the analog 3.5mm port at the back of my computer. Don't  think there are any frays, but I'll check again.



Lobar said:


> Do you set your cellphone down near your speakers?  Many phones put enough power behind their signal to cause audible or visible interference in some nearby devices, such as speakers.


 
Don't own a cellphone :/



Commiecomrade said:


> I had the same problem and a clean install worked.
> 
> You also might have problems with your power outlet. Try plugging it into a different outlet. Do you have sound stuff like amps and guitars around your computer? Make sure you don't set your quality too high, as that can cause underruns. (go to your speakers, properties, advanced, and choose 24bit Studio Quality)


I'll try that now. I do have a few amps & guitars near my computer but they're all unplugged right now.


----------



## Tissemand (Aug 23, 2011)

Okay, I think it either my cable modem or wireless router that was somehow interfering with it. :| I changed my setup and moved the speaker wires away from them and it stopped.  

Here's a recording of it: http://www.mediafire.com/?9wu2bv2b8p93bvb
the last loud clicks were of me btw


----------

